
Lightweight Docker Images?  [Skinnywhale] - pella
http://blog.librato.com/posts/docker-images
======
pella
tools for creating minimal docker images:

\-
[https://github.com/djosephsen/skinnywhale](https://github.com/djosephsen/skinnywhale)

\- [https://github.com/larsks/dockerize](https://github.com/larsks/dockerize)

-

